# SBD Posejpal's Brsingr 19 Months



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wowzer!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful dog, thanks for sharing.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a handsome one you got there  Love him.
If he mysteriously disappears don't look at me...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!

Growing up fast!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He is gorgeous. . . . with a registered name like that, what do you use for a call name?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful! I'd love him in my home!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Emoore said:


> He is gorgeous. . . . with a registered name like that, what do you use for a call name?


Singe. Brsingir is the dragon word for fire in the Inheritance Cycle series. Perfect for a dark sable boy.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice looking young dog. Very compact and powerful looking body. Very good bone and pigmentation. Nice secondary sex characteristics.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

He is handsome!!:wub:


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Dainerra said:


> Singe. Brsingir is the dragon word for fire in the Inheritance Cycle series. Perfect for a dark sable boy.


Loved that series!
he is a stunning boy - just love him


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, I am a bit partial to him 
His first conformation show is April 21. My nerves are getting the better of me, but I think he will do well. 

Some things I have been told by other members of the club -
-good front, very nicely put together. Shoulder isn't perfect, but better than many dogs they have seen.
- excellent movement. very balanced (I think the last picture shows that nicely)
- good drive in the rear. It sometimes doesn't show because he's still a pup and likes to bounce around when he gets excited.
-very handler focused
-good reach in the front. In a couple of the pictures it kind of looks like he is falling on the forehand, but that's because the field isn't perfectly level. This is AR, all we have are hills and rocks! lol
- excellent pigment (I think that means they just think he is gorgeous!) 

Any shepherd people care to comment structure wise? 
I might try to get some video of him in motion today.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*SBD Posejpal's Brsingr 16 months*

I don't know how to count, apparently! Singe is 16 months old. :blush:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

By the way, Singe is a cool name for a sable!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks 

The video isn't the greatest. Like I said, AR isn't knowing for flat smooth surfaces. I deleted the ones where I almost fell on my face lol


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't find anything wrong with him...I just keep checking things off from the standard. I'm quite envious 

He is pretty spot on. An excellent representation of the breed. The shot of him trotting was great!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks! I've got some high hopes for him. By friend CJ told me, "Singe will show great. Just make sure YOU don't fall down" 

hehe with cheerleaders like that, how could I go wrong?


----------

